# fromage la



## MrCoffee (Sep 19, 2013)

for the marketing shoot


----------



## Korin_Mari (Sep 19, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Mrmnms (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks for posting this hours before I have to stop and eat . Nice plating and great looking food!


----------



## swarth (Sep 19, 2013)

China for cheese? Lose the flower.


----------



## Gravy Power (Sep 19, 2013)

swarth said:


> China for cheese? Lose the flower.



+1
wouldn't stack different cheeses either.


----------



## split0101 (Sep 19, 2013)

swarth said:


> China for cheese? Lose the flower.



+2 

I agree, Im not a huge fan of flowers on my plate. I never really know what to do with them and I always end up moving them off to the side.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Sep 24, 2013)

split0101 said:


> +2
> 
> I agree, Im not a huge fan of flowers on my plate. I never really know what to do with them and I always end up moving them off to the side.



I always eat the flowers...does that mean Im a unicorn?


----------



## ptolemy (Sep 24, 2013)

Since we are in the critique mood. You need different lighting and use a flash with a diffuser so your plat is actually sharp and not grainy. I think plate shouldn't have props, so if you not supposed to eat flowers, don't put them there. It could use something tart...maybe flood oranges?

here is an example. it's not the best but at 6am it'll do. Key being that look at he peppers, they are shiny and look at the mustard it's also shiny, same for other pieces on the plate. it's crisp and inviting


----------



## MrCoffee (Sep 24, 2013)

It was just my phone pic, I'm not exactly what you would call a shutterbug.


----------



## Lucretia (Sep 24, 2013)

Cheese looks good--is that Humbolt Fog? :drool:

One comment--irises contain some toxic compounds. It's mainly the bulbs you have to worry about, but you might want to consider a different flower for decorating your plate. No point in taking chances, especially if unicorns come in to eat.


----------



## Stumblinman (Sep 24, 2013)

Looks like y'all are having fun. Nice dish


----------



## split0101 (Sep 24, 2013)

quantumcloud509 said:


> I always eat the flowers...does that mean Im a unicorn?



Yes, a rare flower eating unicorn.... lol :tease:


----------

